# Siberian companion wanted for loving home



## Elaine Akehurst (Feb 16, 2012)

I am looking to give a loving home to a siberian who is known to be hypoallergenic to join our 7 year old siberian male Steve, who we rehomed 3 years ago. we sadly lost our wonderful friend and companion Max our border collie last October and Steve is missing having a playmate.

Elaine 
Littlehampton, West sussex


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you contacted the Breed Club rehoming?
The Siberian Cat Club • Re-Homing


----------



## Elaine Akehurst (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi china blue
Thanks for your post.
I have contacted Alison and had my name on the waiting list. I am hoping to receive some good news from her soon :001_smile:


----------

